# amsn-0.98.4.ebuild para gentoo

## 236665

Hola a todos, Cree un ebuild de la version reciente de amsn, solo cambie la direccion de descarga de amsn 0.98.3 por la versión actual 0.98.4, debido que aun no esta disponible en el portage y en la parte de descarga de gentoo en la web de amsn.

Mi ebuild esta en la web: https://bugs.gentoo.org/81893

Debes de bajar el amsn-0.98.4.ebuild o

simplesmente copia y pega esto en un archivo de texto como amsn-0.98.4.ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

luego poner el archivo (as root) adentro de /usr/portage/net-im/amsn

y...

en terminal escribir:

ebuild amsn-0.98.4.ebuild digest

y luego instalar

emerge -av amsn

----------

## pelelademadera

si pegas un ebuild en  /usr/portage/... en el proximo emerge --sync perdes el ebuild....

la solucion en crear un directorio generico y conservar las mismas categorias que el arbol oficial

../portagelocal/net-im/amsn/ y aca pegas los ebuilds.

luego agregas al make.conf la linea

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="../portagelocal"

y listo. tenes tu overlay

----------

## 236665

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> si pegas un ebuild en  /usr/portage/... en el proximo emerge --sync perdes el ebuild....
> 
> la solucion en crear un directorio generico y conservar las mismas categorias que el arbol oficial
> 
> ../portagelocal/net-im/amsn/ y aca pegas los ebuilds.
> ...

 

Ok, lo voy hacer ahora mismo asi no se me borra el ebuild hecho, gracias por la información

----------

## JotaCE

Asi es joven, para ebuild personalizados que mejor crear un repositorio local para no perder el ebuild en el siguiente emerge --sync

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Te recomiendo usar siempre la versión development de aMSN, la vengo usando desde hace unos 5 o 6 años apróximadamente y nunca me dió ningún problema. El último snapshot desde el SVN de los desarrolladores está siempre accesible en http://amsn.sourceforge.net/amsn_dev.tar.gz, de ahí en mas es cosa tuya si creas un ebuild o lo compilas a mano y con que frecuencia.

Yo lo compilo de nuevo desde el snapshot una vez cada vez que me acuerdo, que suele ser un par de veces al mes.

La versión development siempre va muchos pasos mas adelante que la versión "estable" que estás instalando.

Salud!

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Lo que hice fue reusar el ebuild de amsn, que tenia en el overlay local, y cambiar la uri de bajada de los sources  :Razz: , para que instalase al amsn-0.98.4 

Hablando del amsn de dev, el ultimo snapshot promete cosas de vuelta, o sea el 0.99b, y mas bugfixes

Saludos!!!

----------

